# Hunting Squirrels



## johnnyboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, I would like to go squirrel hunting , but i do know where to go. I'm new to the hunting seen and would like some helpful tips. Thank You


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Utah has some squirrels as big as jackrabbits down around Blanding...kinda look like little kawalla bears.....Big :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You should have pretty good luck past Smith and Moorehouse (spelling?)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey johnnyboy. Welcome to the forum. Lots of our scrub oak canyons hold squirrels. Take a hike with a .22 just out of city limits. I suggest going on a weekday to avoid recreaters. Listen for them chirping at ya and take aim.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> Hey johnnyboy. Welcome to the forum. Lots of our scrub oak canyons hold squirrels. Take a hike with a .22 just out of city limits. I suggest going on a weekday to avoid recreaters. Listen for them chirping at ya and take aim.


GOOD advice there. I couldnt have put it better


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Try to go before the grass gets too tall.
Otherwise it's to hard to find them.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum johnnyboy!

I cant give you much squirrel hunting advice, I've never had a desire to hunt them and have never ate them. Now as to hunting, ground squirrels that cause damage are a different story....

If you want to get some good shooting in and have a little more action, then jackrabbits are the ticket! Plus there are more of them to go around.

Welcome to the hunting scene! stay safe and have fun out there.


----------



## johnnyboy (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks everyone for the tip. very much appreciated. 8)


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sawsman...
Me and a buddy of mine have been wanting to go after Jack Rabbits.
Any suggestions on where to look? We've never been


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

ridgeknight8 said:


> Sawsman...
> Me and a buddy of mine have been wanting to go after Jack Rabbits.
> Any suggestions on where to look? We've never been


Went hunting this last weekend with Chaser and another friend. Last summer we got about 35 in two days..... this time we each got one 

Jack Rabbits are now a myth


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Mythical, yup. been a badddddddddddddddd year


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Plus one for smith and moorhouse for squirrell.


----------



## nightfish (Apr 29, 2008)

FYI, I was curious about hunting tree squirrels here to supplement my fly tying supplies, but couldn't find regulations in any DWR publication. I wrote the DWR about this and was told that there is no protection for ground squirrels, but tree squirrels are protected species, with no hunting allowed in Utah.


----------



## franklin13 (Oct 12, 2009)

go to the uintas, i have killed so many squirrels up there its not even funny!


----------

